# Excellent operation, easy installation, only one small problem



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

Great review Randy,
looks like a neat system and easy to use

Jamie


----------



## StevenAZ (May 28, 2013)

I hope to get this in the future. Thanks for the review.


----------



## SegantiWoodworking (Oct 4, 2012)

I am currently putting a video together which details the crisscross installation.

My approach to drilling the holes (for the Solo version pins) was to cut the mortise first then carefully mark the layout lines for the pins on both sides of the leg (and chop). I then drilled (on the drill press) from each side of the leg (and chop) and into the mortise. If you are careful with your layout lines and your drilling, the two holes line up perfectly… alleviating the need for a long drill bit.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Scott, I did consider it when I first struck out with my brad point bit search, but if the drill press is out at all in either plane, you will not have a good result.

Glad to hear yours worked out for you, let me know when your videos are up.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Sounds like a great addition. Actually, I wondered how this vice was able to be so securely hold the wood, now I know


----------

